# Shy juvenile angelfish, not eating well



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just recently picked up 8 small (no more than 1.5" body size) platinum angelfish for my 200 gallon planted tank. I've had them for about a week now. Only other fish I have in the tank are neon tetras, about 50-60 of them. I try to feed twice a day with a staple diet of pellets, and 3 times a week of either grindal worms or a homemade beef heart food. However, they seem to stick to the right side of the tank towards the bottom and never really come to the middle or surface of the tank for food. Even when I sink food directly infront of them, they nip at it once or twice and seem too shy to compete with the swarm of neons. Is this normal behavior when they are young ? I sometimes wonder if my flow is too high. They seem to get blown around a lot more than the neons do. What do you guys think ?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Just don't worry about them and the will settle in and become rambunctious jerks in no time and you may wish for these days to return. Just don't over feed they will eat. Maybe ask what they were feed for previous breeder/ store.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

TBemba said:


> Just don't worry about them and the will settle in and become rambunctious jerks in no time and you may wish for these days to return. Just don't over feed they will eat. Maybe ask what they were feed for previous breeder/ store.


That's reasurring. Thanks for the input


----------

